# Outlook 2007 Archiving problem



## BrownCH (Jun 10, 2009)

Hello,

I'm having problems archiving files in outlook.

Outlook asks me if I would like to archive old items, and when I say “yes,” it gives me this error message:

Error while archiving folder “IPM_SUBTREE” in store “Mailbox – [Name Removed]” You are attempting to archive your data to a Microsoft Outlook 97-2002 Personal Folders Files (.pst) which is a non-Unicode data file. To preserve multilingual data, you must choose a Unicode data file such as the Microsoft Office Outlook Personal Folders File (.pst).

I found a lot of similar problems after searching, but no one really had a clear answer. Any ideas?

BrownCH


----------



## jaktheking (Jul 20, 2010)

I got this error while using 2010. Fortunately, I had just created the file it was rejecting, and it hadn't archived anything, so deleting it was no problem. I continued to get this error every time I tried to run the global archive rules. Again, I deleted the new .pst file. I eventually got it to work by starting a fresh archive and choosing only one folder to archive. Once the archive file was successfully created, and the folder was archiving, I ran the global archive rule without a hitch. 
Hope this helps anyone else who comes bounding along with this fun issue. 

Also, it should be noted that I had had no issue storing the .pst on our network (for backup purposes). I'm running SBS2008, with Windows 7 workstations, running Office 2010. 

Original Error: Error while archiving “IPM_SUBTREE” in store [email protected]. You are attempting to archive your data to a Outlook 97-2002 data file (.pst) which is a non-Unicode data file. To preserve multilingual data, you must choose a Unicode data file, such as the Outlook data file (.pst). See Help for more information.


----------

